# Bilder 24h-Rennen Olympiapark München



## Strong Walker (21. Juni 2009)

Wen's interessiert,

auf 
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/sets/view/3734 und 
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/sets/view/3733

findet ihr einige Bilder von zufällig vorbeikommenden Bikern beim 24h-Event in München. Vielleicht erkennt sich ja der Eine oder die Andere


----------



## dman (22. Juni 2009)

Danke dafür, hab meinen Teampartner gefunden!

Gruß d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (22. Juni 2009)

cool danke, auf meinem Bild wird sich leider niemand widererkennen 




​


----------



## winzer-muc (22. Juni 2009)

Diese Leuchtspur kann nur von mir sein .
Danke für die Bilder - das befreundete Team ist drauf.
Liebe Grüße,
Markus


----------



## ossinator (22. Juni 2009)

@Bella

Kannst du, bzw. würdest du dieses Bild irgendwie in der Originalgröße online stellen? Ich finde es sehr gelungen.
Ich habe auch an dem Event mit einem 4er-Team teilgenommen.


----------



## LeCommander (22. Juni 2009)

An dem Bild wäre ich auch interessiert. Das sieht echt super aus.
Wäre eine gute Erinnerung an das Rennen.


----------



## ratze (22. Juni 2009)

bella schrieb:


> cool danke, auf meinem Bild wird sich leider niemand widererkennen
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Sehr schön !


----------



## bella (23. Juni 2009)

>> hier ist das Bild groesser (1800x1200px) <<

20 Sek Olympiaberg:


----------



## ossinator (23. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank! Klasse Aufnahme. Ich warte schon so gespannt auf die Bilder von Sportograf.com


----------



## Lorne (23. Juni 2009)

Geniale Bilder bella!

Hast Du mittels Tonwertekorrektur im Photoshop das Blau etwas angehübscht oder kam das wirklich so bombastisch raus? Anyway... das sind richtig schöne Bilder!

Gruß Floh


----------



## bella (23. Juni 2009)

kein Filter, kein Photoshop ... 20 Sek mit Nikon D90+18mm, F/16, ISO 200 und ein Stativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slow-old-yeti (25. Juni 2009)

Schönes Rennen mit Wetterglück aber leider zu wenig Aussteller und Publikum.
Hier gibts einen Teil meiner Fotoausbeute: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19034
Hab noch ca 50 weitere Fotos, bei Bedarf bitte p.m. an mich, dann gerne per e-mail.
salute s-o-y


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juli 2009)

slow-old-yeti schrieb:


> Schönes Rennen mit Wetterglück aber leider zu wenig Aussteller und Publikum.
> Hier gibts einen Teil meiner Fotoausbeute: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19034
> Hab noch ca 50 weitere Fotos, bei Bedarf bitte p.m. an mich, dann gerne per e-mail.
> salute s-o-y



Danke. Hab nen Teamkollegen entdeckt...

Hab hier auch noch einige...






Hat noch jemand zufällig welche von mir? Erkennbar an gelbem Knie und seltsamem Lenker...


----------



## sven1975 (13. Juli 2009)

Habe da mal eine Frage,vll hat der eine oder andere bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht!
Bei der Firma Sportograf sind so viele Bilder wegen der Startnummer nicht sortiert,macht Sportograf auch ein Angebot,daß man die gesamten Bilder von einem Team + rausgesuchte Bilder zum Flatrate Angebot versendet?

Gruß Sven

SEE: www.team-schauinsland.de


----------

